# The most awesome invincible/super cool character ever!



## gaunten (Jun 30, 2008)

well, which character is the coolest, hardest, strongest,
kickassest to you?
books, movies, comics whatever.

I've always thought the saint of killers from the preacher series
is the most kickass character up to date. you simply DON'T stop
him and his colts. not even if you are superman, hulk, terminator, or even
CHUCK FUCKING NORRIS!


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 30, 2008)

books: Dracula
movies: Natre from shutter
Comics: Batman


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 30, 2008)

Batman!!! Thats all


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 30, 2008)

Roland of ****ing GILEAD - Dark Tower series.


----------



## Naren (Jun 30, 2008)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Roland of ****ing GILEAD - Dark Tower series.



Hell yeah.

As an example... In the first book of the series, he single-handedly massacres an entire city of people - men, women, and children - without leaving a single survivor after they try to kill him for being the antichrist.


----------



## gaunten (Jul 1, 2008)

just came to think of another pretty badass character:
LOBO!!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 1, 2008)

Books: Icarium and Karsa Orlong in a tie
Movies: Nameless from Hero
Comics: Batman


----------



## noodles (Jul 2, 2008)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Roland of fucking GILEAD - Dark Tower series.


----------



## Naren (Jul 2, 2008)

^Is that from "The Gunslinger Born"? Isn't he only a 14 year old kid (as in Wizard and Glass) in that comic series?

He'd still win the award for most badass super cool 14 year old ever. Especially with the scene in the tavern where he totally owns the Big Coffin Hunters or the part where he totally destroys Jonas. And so on and so on.


----------



## noodles (Jul 2, 2008)

Actually, that painting is from the prologue, and depicts him crossing the desert after the man in black. This is him as a fourteen year old boy:


----------



## PeteyG (Jul 2, 2008)

Sephiroth or Batman.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jul 2, 2008)

Super Saiyan 2 Gohan  DBZ FTW!


----------



## El Caco (Jul 2, 2008)

Predator.


----------



## jrabin93 (Jul 12, 2008)

The Postal Dude from Postal


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Karsa Orlong and Icarium... I can see that. Don't forget Anomander Rake or Silchas Ruin, too.

As for me, who shall I say? This is actually difficult.

- The Cloverfield monster? Cthulhu? Godzilla? Those guys seem pretty tough.
- Wolverine, Lobo, the Punisher? Those guys aren't as powerful, but they sure kick alot of ass.
- Thor, the Hulk, Superman? Can't beat these guys for mortal-type badasses.


Hmmm... I'm gonna say Galactus. He eats planets. End thread.


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 12, 2008)

Ziltoid 

for his Omniscient coolness


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 12, 2008)

Rocco Siffredi


----------



## Vince (Jul 13, 2008)

^


----------



## noodles (Jul 14, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hmmm... I'm gonna say Galactus. He eats planets. End thread.



So does Unicron.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 14, 2008)

Franco Begby from Trainspotting


----------



## Nick (Jul 14, 2008)

are the gunslinger books really good?

I read one about 5-7 years ago :S and remember it being good but i was totally clueless to what was going on as i just read a random one not in the right order.

Worth getting them all and going for a readathon?


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## UGH (Jul 14, 2008)

Marv from the first Sin City


----------



## DefinedInSilere (Jul 14, 2008)

Nothing can beat Roland of the White. 
Spawn is just brutal.
Venom is also pretty BA


----------



## noodles (Jul 14, 2008)

Nick said:


> are the gunslinger books really good?
> 
> I read one about 5-7 years ago :S and remember it being good but i was totally clueless to what was going on as i just read a random one not in the right order.
> 
> Worth getting them all and going for a readathon?



Absolutely. You cannot read them out of order, or it will make absolutely no sense. It is one long story.


----------



## Blind Faith (Jul 14, 2008)

CHARZARD! 

Nah i'd say Spawn and Goku Super Saiyan 4


----------

